# EMBALSES.NET > General >  Los 5 embalses más grandes de Europa

## pedro_montoro

Pues esta es mi pregunta, cuales son los cinco embalses de mayor capacidad del continente europeo.

----------


## REEGE

Hola Pedro Montoro, creo que Alqueva es el mayor de Europa... la serena no estará muy lejos, creo que por Suiza hay otro grande, pero no encuentro ninguna lista de embalses europeos, que deberiamos de tener por algún sitio.
Saludos y a seguir buscando.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Primera es Alqueva seguro, con 4.150 Hm3.

Segunda es la de Kremasta (Grecia), pero no sé capacidad tiene ahora mismo.

Tercera es La Serena, con 3219 Hm3

Cuarta, muy posiblemente puede que sea la presa de Alcántara con 3160 Hm3

Y la quinta no tengo ni idea de cual puede ser.




> creo que por Suiza hay otro grande


En Suiza lo que hay son presas muy altas, pero de mucha capacidad reseñable, que yo sepa no hay ninguna.

----------


## Luján

Hay una en Turquía de 31000 Hm3, pero me imagino que en la parte asiática:

Presa de Keban
Río Firat
Turquía
altura:210
Capacidad 31.000Hm3
Finalizada:1974





Hay otra de unos 5000, también en Turquía, y de 48000, según la relación que hay en la web de la SEPREM:

http://www.seprem.es/presas_mundo.php

Aunque las relaciona por altura, no por volumen.

----------


## Luján

Buscando un poco, en la web de la EEA (European Environment Agency) he encontrado algo sobre embalses y....




> *Large dams*The total European reservoir surface area covers more than 100 000 km2; 50% of which lies in the European part of Russia. Although there are only a  few reservoirs in this area, they are very large. The six largest reservoirs are located in the Volga river system in Russia.  The Kuybyshevskoye (6450 km2) and Rybinskoye (4450 km2) are the two largest reservoirs. Of the 13 European reservoirs with an area exceeding 1000 km2, only the Dutch reservoir Ijsselmeer lies outside Russia and the Ukraine.
> The member state with the largest number of reservoirs  is Spain (approx. 1200), Turkey (approx. 610), Norway (approx. 364) and  the UK (approx. 570). Other countries with a large number of reservoirs are Italy (approx. 570), France (approx. 550) and Sweden (approx. 190).


http://www.eea.europa.eu/themes/wate...voirs-and-dams

Oh, Sorpresa! los mayores embalses europeos están en la parte europea de Rusia, más concretamente los 6 mayores sobre el Volga, pero esta vez habla de superficie. Nada dice de volúmenes.

----------


## Luján

Buscando un poco más, aquí hay una lista de embalses por volumen ¡¡¡por fin!!!, pero (siempre hay un pero) están los de todo el mundo.

Así que para ver los europeos habrá que ir saltando.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...oirs_by_volume

Rank
Name of dam
Name of Reservoir
River
Contry
Year
Nominal Volume (Km3)
References

1
Kariba Dam
Lake Kariba
Zambezi River
 Zimbabwe
1959
180.6
[1], 160.3[2]

2
Bratsk Dam
Bratsk Reservoir
Angara River
 Russia
1964
169
[1], 169.3[2]

3
Aswan High Dam
Lake Nasser
Nile River
 Egypt
1971
157
[1][2]

4
Akosombo Dam
Lake Volta
Volta River
 Ghana
1965
150
[1], 148[2]

5
Daniel-Johnson Dam
Manicouagan Reservoir
Manicouagan River
 Canada
1968
141.851
[1], 141.7[2]

6
Guri Dam
Lake Guri
Caroní River
 Venezuela
1986
135
[1]

7
W. A. C. Bennett Dam
Williston Lake
Peace River
 Canada
1967
74.3
[1]

8
Krasnoyarsk Dam
Krasnoyarsk Reservoir (ru)
Yenisei River
 Russia
1967
73.3
[1][2]

9
Zeya Hydroelectric Station (ru)
Zeya Reservoir
Zeya River
 Russia
1978
68.4
[1][2]

10
Sanmenxia Dam
Sanmenxia Reservoir
Yellow River
 People's Republic of China
1962
65
[1][2]

11
Robert-Bourassa generating station
Robert-Bourassa Reservoir
La Grande River
 Canada
1981
61.715
[1]

12
La Grande-3 generating station
La Grande-3 Nord Reservoir
La Grande River
 Canada
1981
60.02
[1]

13
Ust-Ilimsk Dam
Ust-Ilimsk Reservoir
Angara River
 Russia
1977
59.3
[1][2]

14
Boguchany Dam
Boguchany Reservoir
Angara River
 Russia
1989
58.2
[1]

15
Zhiguli Hydroelectric Station
Kuybyshev Reservoir
Volga River
 Russia
1955
58
[1][2]

16
Cahora Bassa Dam
Cahora Bassa
Zambezi River
 Mozambique
1974
55.8
[1]

17
Serra da Mesa Dam
Serra da Mesa Reservoir
Tocantins River
 Brazil
1998
54.4
[3]

18
Brisay generating station
Caniapiscau Reservoir
Caniapiscau River
 Canada
1981
53.8
[1]

19
PatiChapetón(proposal)

Paraná River
 Argentina
 ?
53.7
[1]

20
Bukhtarma Hydroelectric Power Plant
Bukhtarma Reservoir (ru)
Irtysh River
 Kazakhstan
1967
53
[1][2]

21
Dantsianhow?[_verification needed_]


 Chile
1962
51.6
[1]

22
Upper Wainganga Dam
Upper Wainganga Reservoir
Wainganga River
 India
1981
50.7
[1]

23
Atatürk Dam
Lake Atatürk Dam
Euphrates
 Turkey
1992
48.7
[1]

24
Irkutsk Dam
Irkutsk Reservoir
Angara River
 Russia
1956
46
[1]

25
Tucuruí Dam

Tocantins River
 Brazil
1984
45.536
[1]

26
Lower Kama Hydroelectric Station
Lower Kama Reservoir
Kama River
 Russia
1987
45
[1]

27
Loma de la Lata Dam? (Cerros Colorados Complex)[_verification needed_]
Los Barreales Lake?[_verification needed_]
Neuquén River
 Argentina
1973
43.5
[1]

28
Planicie Banderita hydroelectric power plant (Cerros Colorados Complex)
Mari Menuco Lake?[_verification needed_]
Neuquén River
 Argentina
1979
43
[1]

29
Three Gorges Dam
Three Gorges Reservoir
Yangtze River
 People's Republic of China
2009
39.3
[1]

30
Hoover Dam
Lake Mead
Colorado River
 United States
1936
37.2968
[1]

31
Winar Grue?[_verification needed_]


 Canada
1952
37
[1]

32
Roseires Dam
Roseires Reservoir
Blue Nile
 Sudan
1966
36.3
[1]

33
Vilyuy Hydropower Plant (ru)
Vilyuy Reservoir (ru)
Vilyuy River
 Russia
1967
35.9
[1]

34
Glen Canyon Dam
Lake Powell
Colorado River
 United States
1964
35.55019
[1]

35
Kenney Dam
Nechako Reservoir
NechakoKemano
 Canada
1966
35
[1]

36
Sobradinho Dam
Sobradinho Reservoir
São Francisco River
 Brazil
1979
34.1
[1]

37
Churchill Falls
Smallwood Reservoir
Churchill River
 Canada
1971
32.64
[1]

38
Jenpeg Dam

Lake Winnipeg outlet
 Canada
1975
31.79
[1]

39
Keban Dam
Keban Dam Lake
Euphrates
 Turkey
1971
31.5
[1]

40
Volga Hydroelectric Station
Volgograd Reservoir
Volga River
 Russia
1958
31.5
[1]

41
SayanoShushenskaya Dam
SayanoShushenskoye Reservoir (ru)
Yenisei River
 Russia
1990
31.3
[1]

42
Garrison Dam
Lake Sakakawea
Missouri River
 United States
1953
30.22031
[1]

43
Kossou Dam
Lake Kossou
Bandama River
 Côte d'Ivoire
1961
30
[1]

44
Iroquois Dam

St. Lawrence River
 Canada
1958
29.95901
[1]

45
Oahe Dam
Lake Oahe
Missouri River
 United States
1966
29.11018
[1]

46
Itaipu Dam
Lake Itaipu (pt)
Paraná River
 Brazil and  Paraguay
1983
29
[1]






Nótese que el volumen viene marcado en Km3, o sea, miles de Hm3

----------


## ben-amar

Pero el volumen esta puesto en ¡¡KM3!!  :EEK!: 

¿es correcto el dato?

----------


## Luján

> Pero el volumen esta puesto en ¡¡KM3!! 
> 
> ¿es correcto el dato?


Sí, es correcto.

Ya lo he dicho arriba.

1 Km3 son 1000 Hm3, así la Serena tiene 3.2 Km3 de capacidad.

----------


## ben-amar

Ya lo había leido pero no me imagino esas grandes masas de aguas, Iznajar es un simple charco  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Ya lo había leido pero no me imagino esas grandes masas de aguas, Iznajar es un simple charco



Tampoco te creas que es tanto. El Mediterráneo tiene como unos 4390000 Km3 (http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i...ean+sea+volume)  :Wink:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Tampoco te creas que es tanto. El Mediterráneo tiene como unos 4390000 Km3 (http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i...ean+sea+volume)


La pregunta es... ¿y cómo lo han medido?  :EEK!:

----------


## Luján

> La pregunta es... ¿y cómo lo han medido?


Fácil. La superficie se calcula muy fácilmente con imágenes de satélite, y la profundidad, pues también hay bastantes estudios batimétricos, si bien no de gran resolución, sí con buena cobertura, aparte que algunos sensores en satélite son capaces de medir profunidades.


Evidentemente, es un dato más aproximado que los volúmenes de los embalses.

----------

